# My first post here should be about "tips"



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Everybody, 

I was a supermotivated UberX fellow and in the first month I dressed like Uber Black driver opened doors, offered free water bla bla.. best service and a nice clean 06 C Class offered to the riders.

NOW, after driving for a longer period of time and after SEVERAL CUTS of OUR FARES
(are we now still independent contractors od not ??)
just because Lyft and Uber have their personal thing going on...

I notice that there is a very small number of riders appreciating the high quality service I and for sure a lot of you guys gave without getting anything back.
Those people took our free water, and some of them still gave us just a 4 Star rating.
People don't appreciate it anymore, just a bunch of penny pinchers out there.

Well, well, well... From now on I just give them 4 stars unless they drop at least a dollar,
otherwise I give them a 4 Star rating. 

What totally annoys me is disrespectful people !!!
For example I had two guys in WeHo, sitting in the rear, bottled beer anf then one of them seriously puts his dirty foot on the armrest !!! what idiots !

I asked them if they even understood that they sit in someones personal car and not in a corporate owned taxi where the drivers don't care maybe.

After another stupid comment, I immediately pulled over and ended their ride.
Well both way ONE STAR transaction, but I don't care about my rating if someone acts like a jerk !

Long story short : Rider tips and shows he/she is not a penny pincher I give FIVE
no tip : They get FOUR.

Jerks and disrespectful persons, ONE STAR and goodbye !


Now my question to you fellow drivers : How do you handle "difficult people" ?

looking forward to read some lines.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Google 'Uber Hammer Attack.'


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome to reality. Im uber black in Australia. Many uber riders show little respect for the service we provide. There are a few who dont even deserve the dirtiest smelliest taxi on earth.

Be firm but polite to riders that are abusing the privilege you offer.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I was a supermotivated UberX fellow and in the first month I dressed like Uber Black driver opened doors, offered free water bla bla.. best service and a nice clean 06 C Class offered to the riders.
> 
> ...


Howdy!

Its such a recurring theme. Uber driver starts with the best intentions, wanting to provide the very best service but gwts hammered by the ****ed-up rating system that gives the shittiest, most disrespectful riders the power to deactivate a driver on fir the flimsiest reason.

I'm up over 1000 rides now, if someone is being difficult or carrying on badly I tell them that my 1 star rating against them will have more effect than there's on mine - so its time to end the ride.

This gig started as a good fill in between private bookings, but the longer it goes on the more I notice the riders getting harder ti please and engage. It's as if Uber has built the perfect business process so when driverless cars come in, these ********* will jump at them.

In some ways, all this bad press about some Uber drivers actually works in Travis' s favour. His dream of Driverless cats would sort those problems out.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, if a rider pulled that kinda of s*** i'm afraid of what would be my reaction, but he surely would regret it.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

RIDERLESS CARS:
I don't believe that riderless cars will EVER be available on public streets.
People in the 50's were imagining that in the year 2000 everybody will fly to work with their briefcase and 50's style clothing in a mini helicopter!

I saw painted pictures how the people imagined the year 2000 would be. But never happened and the reason is not that the technology wasn't ready yet.
It's simply the people that are not ready today and they won't be ready for that in a 100 years !

I had situations while driving where obstacles or simply errors in the GPS map would have made a driverless car as helpless as a rowing boat in the middle of the ocean. Driverless cars? yeah Travis and Google you are very mighty but you will never become "ALMIGHTY" so I say Driverless cars on public streets - NOT GONNA HAPPEN"

But I can totally imagine that driverless cars could be on Theme Parks such as Disney or Substituting Shuttle busses on Airport Parking lots, so you might jump in a driverless car which takes you from the Terminal right to the numbered parking spot where your real car is parked. Things like that would make sense.

****ED UP RATING SYSTEM:
Oh my friend, I totally agree with your statement about ratings !
What if the Police had a rating system that a suspect can rate a Police Officer??
I mean someone that just got a DUI by a cop and is being arrested or whatever now gives the cop a rating between 1-5 stars lol..
"please let the community and the Police Dept. know about your experience getting arrested" Please rate the booking Police Officer now.
Please be fair with your ratings because we will suspend and deactivate all Police Officers once their ratings are below 4.5
Thank you !

:-D huh? what about that ?
How could they even allow crappy people to rate us?
If you're lucky as a driver and you only drive nice people that are totally welcome, your rating will be a shiny 5.0
If you drive at night in Downtown and meet some of the crappiest disrespectful people then you are running towards deactivation by Uber.

I was hungry and worked a lot in the beginning, I pulled in the Uber Warzones and helped along with other good drivers to make Uber what it became now.
The most successful individual transportation system in the world. Yes that's Uber !
But it's "us" the good and motivated drivers that made Uber what it is today.
Imagine we would all boycott Uber then we could do what no taxi company or Public Utility Commission could do - we have the power to CLOSE DOWN UBER !

But we are not organized and everybody out there is hungry for $$$ so this will never gonna happen and Uber will continue expansion and Growth..
and most likely to get rid of rebelling drivers even if they are the best.

Amen.


----------



## Rogeo (Nov 1, 2015)

No-tippers-suck said:


> RIDERLESS CARS:
> I don't believe that riderless cars will EVER be available on public streets.
> People in the 50's were imagining that in the year 2000 everybody will fly to work with their briefcase and 50's style clothing in a mini helicopter!
> 
> ...


Well said my friend. Standing together can produce amazing results.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

No-tippers-suck said:


> RIDERLESS CARS:
> I don't believe that riderless cars will EVER be available on public streets.
> People in the 50's were imagining that in the year 2000 everybody will fly to work with their briefcase and 50's style clothing in a mini helicopter!
> 
> ...


No tippers, you remind me a bit of me. I would bend over backwards to provide their every little need and the jackasses still downrated you.

After a while I didn't freak out too much, just made sure they stayed within a band.

I personally am very lenient with passenger ratings, perhaps I should join the tougher crowd here and start dowrating cheapskates etc.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I *was a supermotivated UberX fellow and in the first month I dressed like Uber Black driver opened doors, offered free water bla bla.. best service and a nice clean 06 C Class offered to the riders.*
> 
> ...


maybe you should trade in the 06' C class for a newer model and get yourself on uberblack to get the higher fares and hopefully downsize the % of jackarses that usually comes with a cheaper fare of uberx.

because uberx is just one step up from pool and two steps down from black.

i am glad you don't drive in my area, because i am always polite, and if i get a four every now and than, I am OK. but to have that be the highest because I don't give a tip? why don't you just drive for lyft?



unter ling said:


> Welcome to reality. Im uber black in Australia. Many uber riders show little respect for the service we provide. There are a few who dont even deserve the dirtiest smelliest taxi on earth.
> 
> *Be firm but polite to riders that are abusing the privilege you offer.*


most folks don't realize that it is a "privilege". like when you buy from a store, it is not a RIGHT to be able to return. even if the transaction *just* occurred. it is a PRIVILEGE. one that most stores don't revoke in fear of bad PR and also as a courtesy.


----------

